# Why is my young Tegu always climbing on my head?



## Cylum (Aug 21, 2013)

I have read on a few different sites that Tegus are supposed to be afraid of heights, or at least uneasy about being too high up from the ground, and they say to hold them sitting or low to your lap, but my ~5 month old Tegu Tiberius refuses to stay a safe distance from the ground. He's always climbing up my cloths or up on my shoulder, and most of all he enjoys sitting on the top of my head! He's never as calm as when he is atop my head, and I just don't get it. Aren't they supposed to be afraid of heights?! Why does he like sitting on my head?


----------



## Tannaros (Aug 21, 2013)

Cylum said:


> I have read on a few different sites that Tegus are supposed to be afraid of heights, or at least uneasy about being too high up from the ground, and they say to hold them sitting or low to your lap, but my ~5 month old Tegu Tiberius refuses to stay a safe distance from the ground. He's always climbing up my cloths or up on my shoulder, and most of all he enjoys sitting on the top of my head! He's never as calm as when he is atop my head, and I just don't get it. Aren't they supposed to be afraid of heights?! Why does he like sitting on my head?



I've never really heard of tegus being afraid of heights at all. As adults they may feel uncomfortable or unsure if they're lifted up while their entire body is not supported - but other than that I've never observed it.

I remember sometime ago someone speculated that tegus may be somewhat arboreal in their early age. I don't really know if that's true.

However, I do know many animals in general feel more secure the higher they are - and you just happen to be the highest point of access.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 21, 2013)

_Instincts, they are more arboreal as babies, some grow out of it in time and with size but not all. Colombians usually stay smaller than other tegus so they can be more likely to keep and use that arboreal instinct and choose a high place to relax. Most large lizards, varanids a like are arboreal when young, they hatch and head for the trees._


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 21, 2013)

I wouldn't say they are afraid of heights at all, just that as adults they are terrible climbers (relatively speaking) and have no sense of what height means. I find it odd that my tortoises, animals that would really never climb trees, know when they've reached the edge, that's it. I could put them on top of my house and they wouldn't fall off the roof. Tegus, on the other hand, would drop and likely break their back.
What I think is happening, and this is purely speculation on my behalf but related to my observations of them in the wild, is wild tegus are cannibalistic of baby/juvenile tegus. I've never seen an adult tegu move as fast as when they are trying to eat a young tegu. Thing is, as said before, adult tegus are terrible climbers. Young tegus, on the other hand, are competent climbers (we never put our young outside in the walled pens until about 2 years old when they could no longer climb trees or brick walls). It is likely a survival instinct of tegus to be as high as possible to avoid their worst predators.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Sep 6, 2013)

My yearling is constantly doing that. A habit I have not yet been able to break. Cute tegu!


----------



## karljr2k4 (Sep 6, 2013)

roadkill hit the nail on the head. as a juvenile they tend to enjoy high places because in the wild they are easy food for other animals. so being high is their safe spot until they get to big to climb and more. you will notice when your gu is bigger it will just stop.


----------



## Cylum (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh I see, that makes a lot of sense!


----------



## KritterKeeper (Sep 8, 2013)

My columbian is over 30" and his fave spot is still on my head although i try to keep him off there as his claws are much larger now. I believe hes around 1.5yrs old and he still wants to get as high as possible no matter where he is, hes always looking for the next place to jump/climb so he can get higher..


----------



## Cylum (Sep 16, 2013)

Aw man, they keep jumping that long? Ugh. -_-


----------



## RickyNo (Sep 18, 2013)

He just wants to look down your shirt


----------

